# Is it alright to deny fursuit/quadsuit making commisions if you dislike the char?



## CallMeCactus (Jan 6, 2014)

A lot of people think it is incredibly rude, but I know, for example, if I made quadsuits/fursuits or parts of either, I'd never do a wolf. Would that mmake me rude? Should I just not offer commisions if I do have restrictions?


----------



## Willow (Jan 6, 2014)

Well it would greatly limit your clientele.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 6, 2014)

Jesus christ you make a lot of threads. Why not just have a fursuit questions megathread if such one doesn't exist already?

OT: An artist/artisan has the right to deny the person service. A lot of people do have restrictions for whatever reasons. Some artists don't draw porn. Some artists draw ONLY porn. Some crafters don't create yiffsuits, some crafters ONLY create yiffsuits.


----------



## Eirrinn (Jan 6, 2014)

you are the one making the suit. if you dont want to tell them.


----------



## Teal (Jan 6, 2014)

You shouldn't tell them that's why you're denying it, that would be rude and unprofessional. 

And wolfs make up a HUGE chunk of the fandom, that's a huge loss.


----------



## CallMeCactus (Jan 6, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Jesus christ you make a lot of threads. Why not just have a fursuit questions megathread if such one doesn't exist already?



Do I need to stop making threads?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 6, 2014)

CallMeCactus said:


> Do I need to stop making threads?



Just chill out on making so many. It's basically spam. Create one big general fursuit questions thread and put everything in there.


----------



## Bladespark (Jan 6, 2014)

Teal said:


> You shouldn't tell them that's why you're denying it, that would be rude and unprofessional.
> 
> And wolfs make up a HUGE chunk of the fandom, that's a huge loss.



I stopped doing wolves at one point.  After an entire YEAR in which nearly every suit I'd done had been a canine, I was sick of them and didn't want to do any more.  And I don't think there's anything wrong with that, or anything rude or unprofessional about simply stating "I don't make wolves."  If you said something like "I think wolves are stupid" maybe, but how is coming up with some lie about why you're refusing a customer better than politely telling the truth?  I find the idea of lying to my customers to be much more rude and unprofessional, personally. 

Really though, what I suggest is having that info in a TOS/policy page so you don't have to turn down any individual, they should know ahead of time that you're not the maker for them, and it'll save everybody a lot of fuss and bother.  Well, everybody why actually reads a TOS/policy page, some people don't.  But even then you can just point people at it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 6, 2014)

No wolves huh? well there goes 90% of your business. 
Whats your beef with wolves anyway?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 6, 2014)

d.batty said:


> No wolves huh? well there goes *90%* of your business.



I think that's a generous number. Probably a lot more than 90%.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 6, 2014)

d.batty said:


> No wolves huh? well there goes 90% of your business.
> Whats your beef with wolves anyway?



I think that's merely an example.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Jan 6, 2014)

Mixed Candy does that, they also refuse to make you a fursuit if they personally don't like you.
But doing that is bad for your business & makes you look rude.


----------



## soak (Jan 6, 2014)

It would make you rude if you didn't state why or had no reason. No, "I hate wolves" is not a good reason. Just state it out front where everyone can see instead of having to turn someone down.


----------



## Folfelit (Apr 15, 2014)

Overall you can deny commissions softly. If it's character specific, something like "I don't feel my style is right for your character" is a nice enough answer if they demand to know why you won't accept their commission. Any artist that doesn't want to do a commission but is forced to likely won't do a good job. It's a lot softer than "your character is hideous", even though that's how you really feel.

If it's species specific, put it in your TOS in BIG BOLD LETTERS. Just say "no wolves for now", or "looking for more unique species", or whatever. As long as you're not insulting anyone's favorite, most people won't have a problem.


----------



## CartelSaide (Apr 21, 2014)

It depends entirely on the way you go about it.

As others have said, state in your ToS "Species Restrictions: No Wolves and/or Wolf Hybrids."  If someone doesn't read it and requests a wolf, point them in that direction and if they ask why, be honest with them, but not blunt - blunt is pretty unprofessional, at least in this case it is.  Others have already told you that one way comes across rude, the other  more professional.  Saying "I hate wolves" or "wolves or stupid" will likely turn customers off to purchasing from you, wolf or otherwise, because it is quite rude.  It's like saying "I just don't want to take *your *money."

My way is a little more wordy, but if I was in your shoes (since I know how working with certain things can be irritating and stressful) personally this is how I'd address it: "I don't create wolves because I personally  don't find wolves appealing.  I know through practice with my work that  if I find something unappealing, my work will be of a far lesser  quality and/or take too much time for me to appropriately please my customers.  My wolf-sona'd customers would likely be a lot more displeased with  what they recieve from me than they are now when I simply say no and direct them elsewhere.  A wolf is a fairly generic breed, so it's not like me being the 1/100 that denies it is of particular significance.  Besides, [insert fellow suit makers here] make them quite well, far better than I could even if I did like wolves, so why don't you give one of them a try?" If they pressed the issue, perhaps suggesting that they pay an added fee or something, and you didn't want to accept that either, I'd say: "I personally don't feel there's enough to profit from making a wolf even with an added fee because my enjoyment in the craft as well as my time and energy is more valuable to me than what I would be comfortable accepting as monetary compensation.  I feel I'd lose more than I gain unless I ripped off my customers, of which I simply refuse to do."  Then I'd direct them to the other suit makers again, maybe add a couple more this time around, or simply just new suit makers all together.  You may agree or disagree with the more personal opinions I've added to it, but that's just an example. *shrugs*

Yeah, you'll turn some people away, those with wolf fursonas 'n' stuff mainly, but if it's not your thing, it's not your thing - can't be helped.


----------



## Sulfide (Apr 25, 2014)

This is very true, but there are so few suppliers of good super quality suits that when you get that good there's enough demand to keep you in business indefinably with no lack of customers.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 25, 2014)

soak said:


> It would make you rude if you didn't state why or had no reason. No, "I hate wolves" is not a good reason. Just state it out front where everyone can see instead of having to turn someone down.


I second this. Declining is fine, but it'd be a whole lot easier if you, say, put that statement up on your FA page for all to see. That way, you won't have to turn down every wolf person that comes to you. After all, I'm sure you'd personally prefer not having to tell people to go away every single time.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Since it is your business you can do what you want. And many people do just that and Do themselves out of business.


----------



## Wydo (Apr 25, 2014)

If someone is wanting to pay you to make a suit for you and you don't think you can carry out that service to the best of your ability because of a dislike of the character, You do have the right to refuse it and still be a good maker because you are saving them from spending there money on something that will be substandard to your quality of the service you provide. It will also keep up the image of your business if you only take suits that you like because you will be motivated to create the best possible suit for that character. You cannot do this if you don't like what you are making. I am not saying fuck off every person asking for a suit but you have to work with them to give them a product that they will want and you will be proud to say is made by you.


----------

